# Denkanstösse bei Schach



## Lord Dark (16. Nov 2006)

Hallo, da ich kein Profi in java bin und ich in der schule als Projekt ein Schachspiel in Java programmieren soll, brauch ich ma eure Hilfe. Ich benötige kein fertiges Programm sondern ein paar Denkanstösse wie ich dabei am besten anfange.

MfG
L. D.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Nov 2006)

eine schöne GUI mit vielen Buttons oder einem schlauen Mauslistener
und dann noch eine interne Logik, die versteht, wann eine Figur von A nach B gesetzt wurde,

könnte nicht einfacher sein 

fange am besten mit der GUI an, Felder malen,
und dann entscheide dich wie die Steuerung sein soll,
mit Maus Drag& Drop die Figuren ziehen 
oder Feld A anklicken + Feld B anklicken für eine Bewegung

das sollte erstmal luftleer gehen,
danach dann intern die Regeln einbauen und falsche Züge verbieten,
sollen das eigentlich zwei Menschen spielen oder willst auch noch einen KI-Gegner?


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (16. Nov 2006)

Unter den genannten Bedingungen kann man wohl davon ausgehe, daß Du keinen Computergegner implementieren sollst, oder? Was genau sind denn die Anforderungen?


----------



## Lord Dark (16. Nov 2006)

erstmal danke für die schnelle Antworten 

es soll keine Computergegner geben, also 2 Spieler an einem PC
achja ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das es auch im Netzwerk spielbar sein soll und das Spiel soll speicherbar und nacher wieder zu laden sein


----------



## jagdfalke (17. Nov 2006)

Na in dem Fall ist das ganz einfach.

Ich würde zuerst mit der Logik anfangen, also eine Klassen-Hierarchie aufbauen (Knight etc von Figure abgeleiten etc) und überlegen wie du am Besten in den Figuren die Informationen versteckst wie die Figur sich bewegen darf. Wenn du das einmal hast kannst du einen Schiedsrichter bauen, der steuert ob der Zug der vom MouseListener o.ä. kommt für die schwarzen oder die weißen Figure gilt und evtl den Zug verbietet, wenn ein schwarzer Spieler eine weiße Figur bewegt oder der Zug grunsätzlich verboten ist (das kannst du dann mit den Infos in der Figure-Klasse abgleichen)

So hab ich das jedenfalls mal gemacht.

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## Guest (3. Jan 2007)

hallo, hab mich jetzt ne Weille net mehr gemeldet aber das Projekt läuft noch und ich braucn ma eure hilfe. Die Figuren sollen per Maus gezogen werden. Aber wie krieg ich das hin das sie nur dann bewegt werden wenn ich auf das Feld klicke? Ich hab schon einiges ausprobiert aber sie bewegen sich entweder egal wo man auf das Feld klickt oder sie bewegen sich nur soweit bis die Maus das Feld wieder verlässt. Entweder ich bin zu blöd dazu oer ich hab da ein Denkfehler^^.


----------



## Inanis (3. Jan 2007)

Ha! 
Endlich mal jemand dem ich helfen kann.
Guck dir mal RPG-Performance java-forum an.
Als erster Post is da gleich ein Link zu meinem Sourcecode.
Verlinke nur ins Forum, damit du den Hintergrund auch weist.

In diesem "Spiel" klicke ich mit der Maus auf eine Stelle im Screen und alles im Screen bewegt sich solange,
bis die Spielfigur an der richtigen stelle steht, bzw. bis die Stelle zur Spielfigur gekommen ist. Die Spielfigur
steht naemlich immer in der Mitte. Aber das kannst du ja gerade umgekehrt machen.
Zuvor hatte ich das so, dass die Spielfigur an die Stelle gegangen ist, das war etwas einfacher, hab den Source aber nicht mehr.

Aeh ... das gilt nur fuer 2D ... nur so zur Info


----------

